# Apexi WS2 Catback Groupbuy 02-06 Sentra only $399 shipped



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

*APEXI WS2 GROUPBUY*
*02-06 NISSAN SENTRA SE-R SPEC V*
*UPDATED 10/17/08*








We have 4 of them in stock and we can offer a deal on them if we can get 4 sold at the same time. PM, IM, or email me with the needed info if you want to sign up for the groupbuy. We accept all major Credit/Debit cards, PayPal, electronic check, money order, and western union. Ground shipping is FREE in the US 48 states. AK, HI, PR, and International please contact us for a shipping quote. We can ship anything worldwide. If you have any questions just post or contact us. Prices are subject to change without notice. If you need an Apexi part for another car let me know and I can get it added to the groupbuy if we have it in stock. 

*APEXI WS2*








*02-06 Spec V*








#116-KN04 – Retail Price - $519.00 – Your Price - $429 shipped – *Groupbuy Price for 4 orders - $399 shipped*

*SIGNED UP AND READY TO BUY*
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 


*MANUFACTORERS SITES*
A'PEXi U.S.A. - Home Page


*ORDERING INFORMATION*









You can message me to sign up for the groupbuy. I would need your car info, part number, phone, email, state, and payment method. We accept Credit Cards, Debit Cards, or PayPal. We can also take a Postal Money Order. I will let the Groupbuy go till we get 4 people signed up. At that time we will collect payment and when all payment is in we will ship out by FedEx. Shipping would take 1-5 days depending on your location.

If you have any questions or need anything else for your ride just let us know. We have access to over 1800 brands of aftermarket performance parts, styling, wheels/tires, audio/video, & accessories.

Thanks

Justin DeMatteo
Import Car Parts Plus - Online
The Shop - Storefront
1096 Huell Matthews Hwy.
South Boston, VA 24592
[email protected] 
Import Car Parts Plus
AOL Messenger - SmoothGalant2
Yahoo Messenger - importcarpartsplus
MSN Messenger – [email protected]
Google Talk – [email protected] 
Phone 1-434-470-4469
Shop 1-804-365-6968
Fax 1-434-572-1117


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

Anyone interested in this Exhaust deal?


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

We only need 2 more people now. Anyone else interested?


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

We only need 2 more people, is anyone else interested?


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

*APEXI WS2 GROUPBUY*
*02-06 NISSAN SENTRA SE-R SPEC V*
*UPDATED 11/2/08*








We have 3 of them in stock and we can offer a deal on them if we can get 3 sold at the same time. PM, IM, or email me with the needed info if you want to sign up for the groupbuy. We accept all major Credit/Debit cards, PayPal, electronic check, money order, and western union. Ground shipping is FREE in the US 48 states. AK, HI, PR, and International please contact us for a shipping quote. We can ship anything worldwide. If you have any questions just post or contact us. Prices are subject to change without notice. If you need an Apexi part for another car let me know and I can get it added to the groupbuy if we have it in stock. 

*APEXI WS2*








*02-06 Spec V*








#116-KN04 – Retail Price - $519.00 – Your Price - $429 shipped – *Groupbuy Price for 4 orders - $399 shipped*

*SIGNED UP AND READY TO BUY*
1. Totana Sindhuseka 
2. DaveSER
3. 


*MANUFACTORERS SITES*
A'PEXi U.S.A. - Home Page


*ORDERING INFORMATION*









You can message me to sign up for the groupbuy. I would need your car info, part number, phone, email, state, and payment method. We accept Credit Cards, Debit Cards, or PayPal. We can also take a Postal Money Order. I will let the Groupbuy go till we get 4 people signed up. At that time we will collect payment and when all payment is in we will ship out by FedEx. Shipping would take 1-5 days depending on your location.

If you have any questions or need anything else for your ride just let us know. We have access to over 1800 brands of aftermarket performance parts, styling, wheels/tires, audio/video, & accessories.

Thanks

Justin DeMatteo
Import Car Parts Plus - Online
The Shop - Storefront
1096 Huell Matthews Hwy.
South Boston, VA 24592
[email protected] 
Import Car Parts Plus
AOL Messenger - SmoothGalant2
Yahoo Messenger - importcarpartsplus
MSN Messenger – [email protected]
Google Talk – [email protected] 
Phone 1-434-470-4469
Shop 1-804-365-6968
Fax 1-434-572-1117


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

*APEXI WS2 GROUPBUY*
*02-06 NISSAN SENTRA SE-R SPEC V*
*UPDATED 11/5/08*








This Groupbuy is complete. You can order again at the regular sale price. 

*APEXI WS2*








*02-06 Spec V*








#116-KN04 – Retail Price - $519.00 – Your Price - $429 shipped - Order at 2000-2005 Nissan Sentra Exhaust Sale 


*MANUFACTORERS SITES*
A'PEXi U.S.A. - Home Page


*ORDERING INFORMATION*









You can order with any Credit / Debit card or eCheck just call us at 1-434-470-4469. We can take Visa, MasterCard, American Express, or Discover cards. We can only ship to the US billing address on the account. 

If you want to use PayPal you can send to [email protected] as long as you have a confirmed address from USA, UK, or Canada. Please note that a verified address does not mean that it is confirmed. We cannot accept PayPal if you don’t have a confirmed address.

You can pay with money order or certified bank check @ Mail Order Form Payment must clear before shipping. We do not accept paper checks.

If you have any questions or need anything else for your ride just let us know. We have access to over 1800 brands of aftermarket performance parts, styling, wheels/tires, audio/video, & accessories.

Thanks

Justin DeMatteo
Import Car Parts Plus - Online
Import Car Parts Plus
Performance Hookup - Online
Performance Hookup 
The Shop - Storefront
1096 Huell Matthews Hwy.
South Boston, VA 24592
AOL Messenger - SmoothGalant2
Yahoo Messenger - importcarpartsplus
MSN Messenger – [email protected]
Google Talk – [email protected] 
Phone 1-434-470-4469
Shop 1-804-365-6968
Fax 1-434-572-1117


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

We currently have 3 of these systems in stock and can offer them for $414 shipped. If anyone wants to order you can do so anytime. No groupbuy needed. Just call or send PayPal.

You can order with any Credit / Debit card or eCheck just call us at 1-434-470-4469. We can take Visa, MasterCard, American Express, or Discover cards. We can only ship to the US billing address on the account. 

If you want to use PayPal you can send to [email protected] as long as you have a confirmed address from USA, UK, or Canada. Please note that a verified address does not mean that it is confirmed. We cannot accept PayPal if you don’t have a confirmed address.

You can pay with money order or certified bank check @ Mail Order Form Payment must clear before shipping. We do not accept paper checks.

If you have any questions or need anything else for your ride just let us know. We have access to over 1800 brands of aftermarket performance parts, styling, wheels/tires, audio/video, & accessories.

Thanks

Justin DeMatteo
Import Car Parts Plus - Online
Import Car Parts Plus
Performance Hookup - Online
Performance Hookup 
The Shop - Storefront
1096 Huell Matthews Hwy.
South Boston, VA 24592
AOL Messenger - SmoothGalant2
Yahoo Messenger - importcarpartsplus
MSN Messenger – [email protected]
Google Talk – [email protected] 
Phone 1-434-470-4469
Shop 1-804-365-6968
Fax 1-434-572-1117


----------



## ImportCarPartsPlus (Jul 1, 2004)

*We can bring back the Groupbuy price for the rest of this week only - $399 shipped. Call 1-434-470-4469 to order with Credit card or send PayPal to [email protected] *


----------

